# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry >  Soaking in Water Dish?

## N1GHTRA1N

I never seen my snake do this before, I've had him for almost 3 months and yesterday I noticed he was half in his water dish. This morning I noticed he was 100% in his water dish.

Any ideas why he might be doing this?

----------


## Kaorte

Check him and the water dish over for little black dots. Soaking is an indication that the snake has mites. 

If you see one, order the product "provent a mite". I believe this is the only product that works effectively to kill mites.

----------


## nixer

it could also be a humidity issue or it could be it likes the water bowl as a hide

----------


## N1GHTRA1N

I took him out and checked him over, no mites. None in the water none on him, he looks clean. The humidity is usually between 50-60%, it is at 62% right now but he pooped over night and it usually goes up when he does that by 5-10%.

When I put him back in his enclosure he slithered around for a minute and then proceeded to his cool side hide. I'm thinking he just wanted to be in the water, maybe he was feeling a little dehydrated.

Another quick question on mites though. Where do they come from and how could a snake get them?

Thanks

----------


## nixer

> I took him out and checked him over, no mites. None in the water none on him, he looks clean. The humidity is usually between 50-60%, it is at 62% right now but he pooped over night and it usually goes up when he does that by 5-10%.
> 
> When I put him back in his enclosure he slithered around for a minute and then proceeded to his cool side hide. I'm thinking he just wanted to be in the water, maybe he was feeling a little dehydrated.
> 
> Another quick question on mites though. Where do they come from and how could a snake get them?
> 
> Thanks


reptile mites come from other reptiles. or from bedding and stuff, even on your own clothes from a petstore,show,etc that has mite problems

----------


## Kaorte

What kind of hides do you have?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Guys, we see this question over and over again, and the truth is that when a ball python soaks in its water bowl, it's usually not mites or a sign of anything being wrong.

Yes, you should check to make sure, but that shouldn't be the first thing that springs to mind.  The snake is probably just going into a shed cycle.  Some ball pythons like to soak, some don't.  Raise the humidity, it should be at 60% at all times anyhow, and don't worry about it.  Make sure not to fill the bowl really full, or he'll make a mess.  :Smile:

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-13-2017)

----------


## N1GHTRA1N

> What kind of hides do you have?


two exoterra caves. they are the same size and shape.

----------


## N1GHTRA1N

> reptile mites come from other reptiles. or from bedding and stuff, even on your own clothes from a petstore,show,etc that has mite problems


So basically he can't get mites unless exposed to them. since I don't handle other retitles and only use store bought substrates I shouldn't ever really have to worry about mites since there is slim to no chance he would be exposed?

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Pretty low chance.  I've been breeding for about 3 years now, and I have seen a single mite on a newly acquired snake, once.  I killed it and treated the quarantine room with PAM.  That was all there was to it.  I frequent a couple of pet stores in town, and I've never seen a mite in them.  I haven't seen any at the local reptile show I go to.

Mites are usually associated with large wholesale facilities and with wild-caught animals.  Even my WC garters did not have any mites (only capillaria, surprisingly enough--I would have expected more 'cooties'), though when I was much younger, I do remember seeing mites on wild snakes.
In a large facility that has many animals coming in and out, mites can transfer easily and be picked up and spread quickly.  Bad pet stores are a source to watch out for, as they may buy from large wholesalers with shadier reputations.  But anyone dealing with CH or WC animals may have mites get in.

If you find a mite (or mites) on a newly acquired animal that otherwise looks good, kill the mite and treat everything with PAM according to instructions.  Inform the person you got it from--they will probably be grateful you said something, and they will need to treat their collection as well.  If they're not grateful (and you were polite), you probably don't want to buy from them again.  Mites can happen when animals are coming in and out.

In a closed collection, its extremely rare.  It's unlikely that packaged beddings themselves will transfer snake mites (how would they get in there?), and very unlikely that any beddings from garden centers would either.  (Beddings from garden centers may have harmless mites--but not SNAKE mites.  The set of circumstances that would lead to snake mites in garden center wood chips is extraordinarily unlikely).  More likely that single pregnant mites would be transferred when a snake in the store has them.  Mites will crawl everywhere--onto bags, clothing, etc, so bringing home a bag of bedding from a store with mites may mean a mite hitches a ride on the outside, or in a fold of plastic.  If you buy from a pet store, inspect their reptile tanks.  If you see mites...tell them and leave.  Be extra careful to brush off and put your clothes straight in the washer when you get home, and take a shower.  

If you see mites at a show, promptly inform the people in charge of the show.  Shows do not generally permit people to bring obviously ill or debilitated animals, or animals with obvious parasites, onto the premises.  Whenever you see something wrong at a show, don't hesitate to inform the hosts.  The hosts will thank you, and the other sellers will really thank you as well.

Mites are something to always keep an eye out for, but there's no reason to be ultra-paranoid.

----------


## Kaorte

> Guys, we see this question over and over again, and the truth is that when a ball python soaks in its water bowl, it's usually not mites or a sign of anything being wrong.
> 
> Yes, you should check to make sure, but that shouldn't be the first thing that springs to mind.  The snake is probably just going into a shed cycle.  Some ball pythons like to soak, some don't.  Raise the humidity, it should be at 60% at all times anyhow, and don't worry about it.  Make sure not to fill the bowl really full, or he'll make a mess.


I have to disagree. When this question is asked it is generally a case of mites. 

I have never heard of/seen a ball python soak before a shed cycle. In fact, soaking before a shed has been proven to actually make the shed go bad.

----------


## Skiploder

> I have to disagree. When this question is asked it is generally a case of mites. 
> 
> I have never heard of/seen a ball python soak before a shed cycle. In fact, soaking before a shed has been proven to actually make the shed go bad.


Really?

I'm far from an expert on ball pythons - I have only one.  But - he regularly soaks and there has never been a mite on him.  

In fact, despite having about 60% humidity in his tub, he regularly soaks before a shed and has never had a bad shed.

From reading the forum and others, and comparing notes with other keepers, it appears that this is not unusual.

I've been told woma pythons *never* soak.  1 out of my 3 does.  One of my two Stimsons does.  I could go on but the point is that individual snakes have individual preferences.  Some will soak.  Some won't.

So if the OP can't find mites, the humidity is correct and the temperature gradient is right - he probably has an animal that just enjoys a good soak.  

It's not uncommon..........

----------


## Kaorte

> Really?
> 
> I'm far from an expert on ball pythons - I have only one.  But - he regularly soaks and there has never been a mite on him.  
> 
> In fact, despite having about 60% humidity in his tub, he regularly soaks before a shed and has never had a bad shed.
> 
> From reading the forum and others, and comparing notes with other keepers, it appears that this is not unusual.
> 
> I've been told woma pythons *never* soak.  1 out of my 3 does.  One of my two Stimsons does.  I could go on but the point is that individual snakes have individual preferences.  Some will soak.  Some won't.
> ...


Perhaps. But I would say that it is uncommon occurrence for ball pythons.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I would say that out of my collection of 30, about 5 of them regularly soak while opaque (and sometimes when they aren't!), and a few of the others occasionally soak while opaque.  I haven't kept that good of track, so beyond that, I can't say if any of them NEVER do.  There's a thread up in advanced on how females will soak prior to ovulation, too.

My spider male likes to soak frequently.  So does my pastel male.


(One of my normal female breeders, opaque and soaking).

The snakes that soak tend to have perfect sheds, if not intact (the soft skin tends to tear up easily, but it all comes off at once).  No skin problems, either.  Certainly no mites in my collection!  

Some of my hatchlings and yearlings also prefer to soak, while others don't.

Based on observation of my own collection, I do not agree at all that ball pythons soaking is uncommon.  It's not MOST common, but it's definitely not uncommon.

----------


## justind

Some BPs will soak after eating a large meal. Some sit in the water bowl because it feels more secure than the hide provided, even though there is no roof the walls of the bowl are touching the snake on all sides.

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

Hathor only soaks while opaque, lol.  Usually my snakes prefer to sit right on the heat after a large meal...I haven't noticed them soaking afterward, but some might.

----------


## Cloudynight1017

> I have to disagree. When this question is asked it is generally a case of mites. 
> 
> I have never heard of/seen a ball python soak before a shed cycle. In fact, soaking before a shed has been proven to actually make the shed go bad.



I have to strongly disagree with you. One of my rescue males always has a hard time shedding. This past shed he soaked himself off and on for 3 days only to have a perfect shed

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I have to disagree. When this question is asked it is generally a case of mites. 
> 
> I have never heard of/seen a ball python soak before a shed cycle. In fact, soaking before a shed has been proven to actually make the shed go bad.


In my experience, my snakes soaking has never been mites and any increased amount of soaking has meant a shed is coming each time.  And despite what has been "proven" has been the exact opposite in each case of my snake soaking prior to shedding.  My king has done the pre-shed soaking thing twice (not sure why, humidity was right and bumped up once opaque, and both times led to perfect, fully intact one-piece sheds. He has yet to have any shed issues at all with me, but the two times he soaked the sheds were perfect.  My BP also did a bit of soaking prior to his most recent shed. Again, humidity was right and I bumped it up a bit once opaque. He didn't soak a lot, but I have yet to see him soak besides this occasion. And again, no shedding issues at all, and a perfect shed.

----------


## Darryl Carson

> Hathor only soaks while opaque, lol.  Usually my snakes prefer to sit right on the heat after a large meal...I haven't noticed them soaking afterward, but some might.




 I just put a larger dish in there so my snake has been soaking ever since I had him for months  he never did this before because the ball wasnt big enough now that its big enough fed him and hes been laying in the water ever since is this bad  he has no mice

----------


## dadofsix

I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one who's got a beep who thinks that she's a mermaid.  :-)

----------

